

Hooknook: Like GitHub Pages for Your Server - samps
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~asampson/blog/hooknook.html

======
rstacruz
Another way to approach this problem is to use travis-ci. Travis already comes
with a full stack of ruby/go/node/python working that you can take advantage
of to do any arbitrary commands on `git push`.

Just set the language to ruby, change your test command to a script that
performs `jekyll build && rsync`, then encrypt any credentials using travis
encryption keys ([http://docs.travis-ci.com/user/encryption-
keys/](http://docs.travis-ci.com/user/encryption-keys/)).

Here's one article that takes advantage of this exact setup to automatically
deploy to a gh-pages repo: [https://medium.com/@nthgergo/publishing-gh-pages-
with-travis...](https://medium.com/@nthgergo/publishing-gh-pages-with-travis-
ci-53a8270e87db)

~~~
viktorbenei
For the record Travis is not the only option in town, you can use
[wercker]([http://wercker.com/](http://wercker.com/)) or
[Bitrise]([http://www.bitrise.io/](http://www.bitrise.io/)) too. There's even
a tutorial on [how to publish middleman based
sites/blogs]([http://devcenter.bitrise.io/tutorials/middleman-
project.html](http://devcenter.bitrise.io/tutorials/middleman-project.html))
on Bitrise - though Bitrise is currently an iOS CI/CD focused service but
generally speaking it's a PaaS with OS X virtual machines.

